# 2 birds for adoption, onehomer abandoned by owner, another a feral....



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

...squeaker that has a scissored beak, cannot eat on own yet?
read this thread about the scissored beak one
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=22471
and here is link to pics
last 4 pics


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Moxie, have you contacted the pigeon rehabber on Cape Cod
about this bird, it doesn't look like canker...looks more like pox....

fp


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

FP, they arent taking any birds until november. and they will PTS anyways, anything unreleasable.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

listen, i really need someone to say they will take this bird, i am getting rid of as many birds as i can, i start school in 2 days, and have to limit my pigeon help this semester, i'm taking more classes, and taking over a class which i just got an incomplete on, and i dont want that to turn into a bad grade and mess up my GPA, which is pretty good so far, and i have to keep it that way to stay with my plan of getting into a better school.
does anyone know someone who is into rehabbing that can try to work with this bird, otherwise, and i HATE to say this, bit i will have to PTS, i cannot keep birds, and already my roommate, which is really kind of my landlord, 'cause it's his apartment, is getting P.O. from the number of birds here. i have 13 birds now, mostly canker, and funny thing, i got them because i thought the cape would take them, but they wont take anything until november. also, they would just PTS this guy anyways.
so, help, advice, anything? thanks...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Moxie,

Are any of these birds well enough to ship? Obviously, it would be far better and easier for the birds to get placed locally, but if that is not an option, I think we need to be looking at shipping or perhaps trying to find someone to drive some or all of these birds to a place where they can continue to be cared for.

Terry


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

about 4 of these guys are waiting to be shipped to their new homes. the others are mostly canker, and I can care for them until the canker is gone, shouldnt be too long, but I would like to find a home for the scissored squeaker. If I had a place, or someone to drive me and birds to a place, that would be great. Tufts in western mass will take them, but anything unreleasable will be PTS, which this guy will be PTS, that is why I was hoping someone who loves pigeons, someone from here, would want to take it? I dont know, i'm just throwing it out there, I dont know what else to do. The homer listed, pretty sure I have found a home for that guy, but i'm at a loss as to what to do with the scissored squeaker?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

xxmoxiexx said:


> about 4 of these guys are waiting to be shipped to their new homes. the others are mostly canker, and I can care for them until the canker is gone, shouldnt be too long, but I would like to find a home for the scissored squeaker. If I had a place, or someone to drive me and birds to a place, that would be great. Tufts in western mass will take them, but anything unreleasable will be PTS, which this guy will be PTS, that is why I was hoping someone who loves pigeons, someone from here, would want to take it? I dont know, i'm just throwing it out there, I dont know what else to do. The homer listed, pretty sure I have found a home for that guy, but i'm at a loss as to what to do with the scissored squeaker?


Moxie,

I'll take the scissored squeaker if a place closer to you or another home can't be found. I must say, though, it is way, way, way too hot here for birds to be shipped to me right now. We are over the 100 degree mark and have been for about 10 days with no end in sight.

Terry


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

OH! Thanks Terry! Someone actually asked me if I had asked you about taking this bird. LOL!
well, as long as there is a potential home for him, i can tell my roommate he/she is going somewhere, and he wont be so mad because there is a plan for him. hopefully, someone closer will step up, and Terry, i know you are over your head in birds, so that just shows how much you care. But, for birds sake, and yours, i hope someone else does claim him, but if not, i appreciate the offer. I have 4 unreleasables waiting to be shipped to various places, i know it is way too hot right now.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Moxie - I sent you a PM about the releasable canker birds. Might be able to drive them somewhere for you if that would help. But the only time I have this week is tomorrow afternoon. Otherwise maybe next weekend. Let me know.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

yes, i got your PM, i start class tomorrow afternoon and night, and i will have to coordinate this over the phone first. I just got in some more meds for the canker, so i got your number, i will call and we'll talk.
I can meet you on the commuter rail somewhere.


----------

